# Blade 2



## bscastro (Apr 11, 2002)

Anybody see this movie? In terms of martial arts, I think it is much better than the first. Although there was some Matrix-like stunts, I saw some awesome martial arts techniques, including an awesome Silat throw during his showdown with the big bad guy at the end.

Bryan


----------



## fist of fury (Apr 11, 2002)

I saw it and liked it. the action was much more intense than the first one though the exessive cgi bugged me abit.


----------



## Richard S. (Apr 11, 2002)

i think the fight scenes were a lot more brutal (YES!) and it was more of a "horror" movie than the first one...........


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 11, 2002)

What arts has Snipes studied?   Some of what he does looks familiar, but I just can't identify it.

I just saw the 1st movie...might be seeing the 2nd this weekend, unless the weathers nice. 

:asian:


----------



## fist of fury (Apr 12, 2002)

Shotokan and coeperia.


----------



## bscastro (Apr 12, 2002)

Also, remember, in addition to his martial arts training, there were several other fight choreographers with different backgrounds who threw in some other stuff as well. Danny Wen (who was the Asian vampire) also was in Highlander 4 and did some of the choreography there. 

Bryan


----------



## fist of fury (Apr 12, 2002)

Donnie Yen was coreographer. I didn't realize he coreographed Highlander 4 I never went to see that one.


----------



## deadhand31 (Apr 16, 2002)

The movie sucked!!!  It was terrible! Yes, the fight scenes were good, but damn! It was the biggest load of crap to hit the big screen since the Mummy 2! 

"Ooh, look, I'm the big bad daddy vampire, I'm going to genetically engineer a race of super vampires!! "

"Oooh, look, I'm a half vampire day walker! I'm going to make light grenades!"

"I was born a vampire. I'm going to lust after my mortal enemy."

dammit, it was vampire soap opera!


----------



## bscastro (Apr 16, 2002)

Sorry about the name (I knew it was something like that). Yeah, check out his fight scene with Adrian Paul for Highlander 4. He's awesome. I don't know if he was the only choreographer for Highlander 4, but I believe he was one of them.

As for Blade 2, yeah, it's not the best movie on the planet, but did you really expect it to be?  For me, I knew going in that it was mainly for the fight scenes, and I was entertained.

Cheers,
Bryan


----------



## fist of fury (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deadhand31 _
> 
> *The movie sucked!!!  It was terrible! Yes, the fight scenes were good, but damn! It was the biggest load of crap to hit the big screen since the Mummy 2!
> 
> ...


Never said the story was good. I just went for the action and big explosions. I usually don't expect anything good from hollywood. Usually if I want a good story I'll read a book. But yeah the super vampires was a stupid idea.


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 30, 2002)

The fights in the first one were better, and besides, it was too dark most of the time in the second one.


----------



## GouRonin (May 1, 2002)

In Canada the nights are 6 months long.


----------



## Roland (May 2, 2002)

I liked the first one better as a whole, but this one had some damn fine fights.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 2, 2002)

Gou, ya have to open your eyes sometime dude....let the swellin go down b4 going back to class.  eh?


----------



## GouRonin (May 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Gou, ya have to open your eyes sometime dude....let the swellin go down b4 going back to class.  eh? *



Tell Vlad to stop punching me in the eyes then! I tell ya, sometimes at night I dream he's hitting me and I wake up 'cause I've fallen out of bed.


----------



## Carbon (May 3, 2002)

I'm a hardcore movie fan, so I don't understand why you would say it was bad.

The first one I think lacked in fighting and the second one the computer graphics for the people did bother me since it was so ovbious.

I liked the movie, and I liked the story? This is just me though I like alot of the movies I see and it has to completely suck for me to not like it.

I am not a big critizer of movies so the bar for me is low, so it doesn't take alot for me to be entertained.

Like the godzilla that came out that was a copy of the orginial Jurassic Park, so sh**.


----------



## Stickboxer (May 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> 
> *Shotokan and coeperia. *



Woah, hey, for the record, Snipes has no certification in either of the above arts. He practices Hapkido, a Korean art that, for anyone who doesn't know, blends Tae Kwon Do's kicks with Aikido's throws. Thats just a general description, for the most part.

As for the movie, sure it sucked. I was very happy to see Highlander 4's Donnie Yen in it, and hoped for some rockin' hand-to-hand combat scene between him and Snipes, but then I think he just got shot and that was that. I hate that in martial art movies (which this arguably was)! Its like having a super big, muscular bad guy, but rather than fight him, the guy simply buys it in wild gunfire. Why have a big, intimidating tough guy in the first place then?

By the way, we should all be like Carbon and enjoy everything by keeping the bar low. That's a great mentality!


----------



## WaterCircleHarmony (May 19, 2002)

i went to see the movie for very cheesy acting/storyline/action and most of all the part played by donnie yen!! i could have killed the director/writer who axed him out so soon!! argh a waste of such great talent!!

BTW i read that snipes was a kali student. 
hapkido! *in bart simpson voice* "whoah man!!"


----------



## TLH3rdDan (May 20, 2002)

this is the only mention of his martial arts training i have found so far...

Thursday, August 20, 1998 
Martial law
By LOUIS B. HOBSON -- Calgary Sun
 NEW YORK -- Wesley Snipes knows the healing power of martial arts. 

"I practise many different martial arts disciplines, and have ever since I was a youngster. They are what taught me how to deal with adversity in my life," explains Snipes, whose latest film, a science-fiction/horror epic called Blade, opens tomorrow. 

"You have to endure and overcome so much physical pain to learn these moves that you can apply the same principles to life experiences." 

Snipes, 35, says he turned to martial arts as a matter of survival. He was born and raised in the South Bronx in New York. 

"I was small as a child. I matured late. It made growing up in a tough world even tougher. I started out using my martial arts training to defend myself so my style is traditional martial arts mixed with Bronx street fighting." 

Snipes' early street training has come in handy in recent years. He has had to defend himself against strangers who have been intimidated by Snipes' screen image and felt obliged to challenge him in public. Two years ago, Snipes tackled a London woman who had been stalking him for three years. 

"This poor woman thinks she and I are a princess and prince who have five or six children together. She's been tracking me to reunite us. 

"I was rollerblading along the beach (in Marina del Ray, California). She started following me on a bicycle. She got off her bike and grabbed me. 

"I had visions of what happened to John Lennon. I honestly thought it was my time so I reacted physically." 

Snipes was not charged but police reports indicated that the woman suffered a broken leg. She was deported back to England. 

Snipes says his interest in martial arts has led him to study other Asian philosophies such as meditation, herbology, acupuncture and massage. 

He is living with an Asian woman named Donna Wong. 

They met on a blind date set up by one of his assistants. He says Wong has "brought out more of my yang side. I have found that Asian women are more compassionate than either African-American or white women. 

"Asian women are also more comfortable with their beauty. They don't try to find ways to compensate for being beautiful or to compete with men." 

Snipes was married when he was 22. The marriage lasted five years and produced a son, Jelanie, who is eight. 

"I agonized over breaking up my son's home but my wife and I did not agree on where my life and career should go and how I should get it there." 

Snipes has found so much inner peace in recent years that he wants to help others do the same. 

"I am founding a martial arts and healing temple in New York. It will be like a school. People who complete the course will be recruits for my security company and for my film stunt team." 

The current members of Snipes' elite fighting force are on view in Blade. Based on a popular 1980 comic book, it is the story of a modern vampire slayer. 

"Blade came out of the Dracula comic book series. Because he was an African-American superhero, Blade became very popular. I loved that his comic books pushed the envelope of the imagination." 

Snipes not only stars as Blade and produced the film for his Amen Ra Films, but helped choreograph all the dazzling fight sequences with his martial arts partner Jeff Ward. 

"We rehearsed the fight sequences with our stunt team for a month before we brought in the cameras and then we rehearsed for a week with the cameramen so they could learn to track around our moves." 

Snipes says he became a producer out of necessity. 

"People would ask me when I was going to be in a really good film. The only way that can ever happen for an actor is when he is also the producer. That's the only way you get any real control over the final product." 

Snipes says he has a five-year plan for his production company. 

"I want us to have our fingers in every aspect of the entertainment industry. 

"I'm a Leo and my Asian sign is the Tiger. Those are powerful, determined hunting signs. It means I should be able to achieve my goals if I really apply myself."


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

dissapointing MA

leanor verela carried that movie


----------



## tarabos (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *dissapointing MA
> 
> leanor verela carried that movie *



i just checked out this forum and you have the latest post on all the threads except for one. that must be a new record... :rofl:


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

didnt wesley also study capoeira


----------



## theletch1 (May 7, 2003)

Recently saw a one hour special on the WB network honoring martial artists of all sorts that was put together by Wesley Snipes.  It never really said what style he studied (or if it did it did so before I tuned in) but at the end of the show he was awarded his 5th dan.  I'll keep digging around and see what I can find and get back here on it.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2005)

Seen on Kaith's sci-fi board:
http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire2005/index.php?category=0&id=30878

 Wesley Snipes is suing over his loss of creative control on Blade 3.


----------

